# Datum in Datums Format für Access umwandeln



## desmoloch (8. Juni 2004)

hi!

ich habe ein Problem 

hab in Java ein Datum gesplittet in Tag, Monat und Jahr.
Nun möchte ich ein SELECT auf eine Access Datenbank durchführen.
Nur was für ein Datentyp muss beim SELECT nun rein?

"SELECT * FROM test WHERE datum = " + MEINDATUM

ich hab schon versucht das Datum (12.12.2003) in Double umzuwandeln und in Date. Leider schmiert JAVA dann bei dem DB Zugriff immer ab.
Was muss das Datum denn für ein Format sein? "Rechnet" Access die Zeit auch wie Php vom 1.1.1970 an?
Wie bekomme ich mein Datum denn in ein Date Format mit dem ich ein SELECT auf die db machen?

bin über jeden Tipp dankbar 

//EDIT:

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

1) Ist der Spaltentyp der Tabelle wirklich Date?
2) Datumswerte werden in MS Access mit '#' dem Gartenzaunzeichen begrenzt.
-> #01/10/2001# -> 01.10.2001

Gruß Tom


----------



## desmoloch (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *Hallo!
> 
> 1) Ist der Spaltentyp der Tabelle wirklich Date?
> ...



japp ist wirklich date!

ein datum in Java kann man einfach wie folgt in einem SQL String benutzen:

.. WHERE Datum = {d \'2004-12-24\'}  ...

wer kommt schon auf sowas

also hat sich erledigt


----------



## syriantes (13. April 2007)

Danke fuer den Tip !  

Mein reter :-D


----------

